# MLCS Horizontal Router Table



## bigjoedo (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello Gang,

I just received my MLCS table a couple weeks ago. Easy to assemble. Does anyone have experience with this product? I already had an extra router so just attached that. Still working on my technique, but table is easy to use. Just wondered anyone has one also.


Joe


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Joe, a couple members have that table and others have built their own versions of it. You can not do much better when it comes to making raised panels with vertical bits.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

I have one of the MLCS setups and it's great...see below

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/3014-new-toy.html

======


bigjoedo said:


> Hello Gang,
> 
> I just received my MLCS table a couple weeks ago. Easy to assemble. Does anyone have experience with this product? I already had an extra router so just attached that. Still working on my technique, but table is easy to use. Just wondered anyone has one also.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigjoedo (Nov 21, 2007)

Bobj3,

I see you added a dust collection port to your Horizontal table. What did you use for the port? Thanks

Joe


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

I just boxed in the bottom and took a hole saw and cut out for 2 1/2" hole for my hose size...works great  and no chips on the top at any time,they get sucked right down the hole in the top,that I made just a bit longer to take on the long bits, up to 4" long..




============


bigjoedo said:


> Bobj3,
> 
> I see you added a dust collection port to your Horizontal table. What did you use for the port? Thanks
> 
> Joe


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

It seems like a good value. Can you get it predrilled for a particular router?

Steve Bolton


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

I don't think so, but it's easy to drill and mount your router..

I can't believe they have jumped in price so much, I got mine for 130.oo bucks If I recall that right and it came with 4 bits in error,in a wooden box .

So you may want to just make one like Rusty and Router did...I not sure what he put out but I'm sure it was much less..my guess would be about 40.00 bucks or less..
It's just a box with some 3/8" thick plastic............and a knob or two..you will see a link to his in the same post..

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/horizontal_router_table.html
**********
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/2949-hoizontal-router-table.html
********
Router is my name
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/5460-yet-another-horizontal-router-table.html
=========


----------



## yetiatlarge (Dec 5, 2007)

That is a nice setup.
I would like one like that to do mouldings.


----------



## bigjoedo (Nov 21, 2007)

Yetiatlarge(Bigfoot) HaHa,

Go to the MLCS website and watch the video. He makes molding with the horizontal router stand. Both Crown & Base molding.

Joe


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Talking about Both Crown & Base molding I just got a new bit to do just that 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-PC-1-2-SH-2-1...4118690QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem


It works great to make molding, the 5" stuff that's not cheap, but now I can make my own quick and easy at about 1/4 price...  3/4" MDF works great for painted base molding...

==============


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I assume a person could build the attached device and modify it to fit the MLCS table?

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...-another-horizontal-router-table-dcp_5156.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/5460-yet-another-horizontal-router-table.html
http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...-another-horizontal-router-table-dcp_5150.jpg


----------



## garyo1954 (Dec 19, 2007)

Just a question Bob. Why put the router on the other end?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

The stock must go from left to right and if the router is on the left side you lose all the table in from of the bit...it's best to have all the table you can get when the bit starts the cut...when it comes out of the pass the work is done...but you should have some table to support the stock after the pass..

http://www.routerforums.com/31798-post1.html
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/show-n-tell/3111-horz-router-796.jpg
======


----------



## garyo1954 (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks Bob. That is an excellent point. I think Friday's leave me a little slow on design. It starts out okay, then I meander around trying to figure out all the things I need. $45 and two hours later, while I'm working on the bases for the hanging pot rack, it occurs to me I forgot teflon grease for the table saw.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I didn't even open the thumbnail when Bobj3 posted it. I opened it this morning and yes I see what you mean. Good thinking.

sb


----------

